# TBT for Club Nintendo Coins *800+ TBT Offer*



## Hermione Granger (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello! I am looking to buy a total of 450 CN coins for a few games I'd like to get. ^^ Or at least I'd like to rack up as many points as I can. c: Please offer a total of coins and how much TBT you'd like (please don't be outrageous either!) Offering a code is also allowed! Just post how much TBT you'd like. Thank you!



Spoiler: Games I want



Super Mario World- 200 Coins
Super Mario 64- 250 Coins*
Paper Mario- 250 Coins
Mario Party 2- 250 Coins *
Majora's Mask- 250 Coins

*= titles I really want ; o ;



Any help is appreciated! Thank you. <3


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 26, 2015)

bump


----------



## Raffy (Apr 26, 2015)

I could get you Super Mario 64 for 250 TBT seeing as I don't really want anything on the list of games.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 26, 2015)

Matroyshka_Kat said:


> I could get you Super Mario 64 for 250 TBT seeing as I don't really want anything on the list of games.



Oh my, really? ; o ; How much would you like?


----------



## Raffy (Apr 26, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Oh my, really? ; o ; How much would you like?



I said 250 TBT but I don't know how much the game is worth.

Could you suggest a price?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 26, 2015)

Matroyshka_Kat said:


> I said 250 TBT but I don't know how much the game is worth.
> 
> Could you suggest a price?



Ohh, haha, since Super Mario 64 _is_ 250 coins I assumed you were referring to that. I am okay with giving you 250 tbt for the game if that's what you want c:


----------



## Raffy (Apr 26, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Ohh, haha, since Super Mario 64 _is_ 250 coins I assumed you were referring to that. I am okay with giving you 250 tbt for the game if that's what you want c:



Okay~ Got the code now, Send me TBT and I will PM you the code ^^


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 26, 2015)

Matroyshka_Kat said:


> Okay~ Got the code now, Send me TBT and I will PM you the code ^^



Okay, give me a sec ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Matroyshka_Kat said:


> Okay~ Got the code now, Send me TBT and I will PM you the code ^^



Just passed the bell. ^^


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 27, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 27, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 27, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 27, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 27, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 27, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 27, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 27, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 29, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 29, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 29, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 29, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 29, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 29, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 30, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 30, 2015)

bumps


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 30, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 30, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 30, 2015)

toot


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 30, 2015)

boot


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 1, 2015)

bumps it


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## penguins (May 2, 2015)

bump 4 u


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 2, 2015)

penguins said:


> bump 4 u



thank you! : - )
bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 3, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 3, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 3, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 3, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 4, 2015)

bujmp


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 4, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 4, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 4, 2015)

buump :v


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 5, 2015)

bump bumpbumpbmp


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 5, 2015)

bump bump bumpbump 

bump bump bumpbump


----------



## maounkhan (May 5, 2015)

I can get you one of those games if you give me new leaf code


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 5, 2015)

maounkhan said:


> I can get you one of those games if you give me new leaf code



ah, sorry, but i cannot do that for two reasons:
1. i dont own a new leaf code
2. even if i _did_ own a new leaf code, it'll take more than these two games to get the code from me 

thank you for offering tho!! ; u ; i can only give tbt in return, so good luck finding the code.


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 7, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 7, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 7, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 7, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 8, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 8, 2015)

bumpsies


----------

